# Does anyone charter small boats in French Polynesia? or anywhere?



## matthewwhill

Was recently in French Polynesia. I could think of nothing more awesome than to have my old dirtbag 24 foot keelboat inside the lagoon to gunkhole around somewhere like Tahaa, Raiatea, Moorea, Bora Bora etc.... Maybe jump outside the reef or do a short passage under the right conditions. As many here may know, a quick visit to the Moorings and Sunsail site reveals they mostly supply massive catamarans. Is there any company or boatsharing platform (something like airbnb?) whereby someone like me could fly down there again and just get a simple boat less than 35 feet? Swing keel would be fine with me if the concern is shallow areas. Even a small catamarn like a Wharram Tiki or something.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Nope. Not as far as I know. 

The industry is quite restricted by government controls for the environment; the annual cyclone season; the distances and navigation difficulties. 

May I also add there's few opportunities to charter small, older boats anywhere in the world. The closest are Barefoot Charters. They are older Moorings/sunsail boats. 


Mark


----------



## paulk

Looked into this a while back. Some resorts offer beach catamarans and similar small sailboats, but it is haphazard. Sometimes a previous user has ripped the sail or a cleat has pulled out and the boat is no longer usable. Getting it fixed or replaced has to wait for the next time the dealer comes by from Papeete, and he was already here in May, so not expected again until February. If he comes, because his cousin has a baby due around then...


----------

